
Crusading Editor Aims to Shake Things Up in Science - tokenadult
http://www.statnews.com/2016/01/04/bmj-editor-fiona-godlee/
======
soyiuz
> The BMJ “should carefully think about what it wants: to remain a top
> scientific medical journal, or to transition into a public-opinion
> publication that seeks to attain the highest ratings possible based on one-
> sided positions that are not carefully researched,” said Rafael Perez-
> Escamilla, an epidemiologist at Yale University. “They can’t have it both
> ways.”

It seems that the editor is crusading to get politics and commercial interests
out of science. They can have it both ways in that sense: to remain on top and
to attract attention to the corruption at the heart of the endeavor.

------
jackcosgrove
Scientists should be careful when staring into the abyss of politics, that the
abyss does not stare back into them.

~~~
munchbunny
Scientists getting involved in (U.S.) politics may be a good thing given the
current state of matters. Sure, we don't want politics distracting our best
scientific minds, but at the same time this might lead to slightly more sane
policy decisions (like giving the EPA more teeth).

------
biomcgary
The title is misleading. I followed the link hoping for an article about an
editor willing to enforce open data, better statistics, etc. Instead, the
editor is trying to shake things up in medicine and politics/policy. Based on
the article, I would infer the editor is just another moralizing, do-gooder
crusader trying to leverage "science".

